# Full time motor mechanics positions vacant (RSMS sponsorship available)



## wesleyams (Sep 16, 2015)

Currently, we're looking for a qualified motor mechanic for a position in regional areas in Australia.

Sponsorship is available if you prove to be the candidate for the job!

Applicants would have to be⁄have:
- Qualified with the relevant trade certificates
- At least 2 years of full time experience (local or abroad)
- Willing to learn different aspects of automotive mechanics
- MUST have an IELTS score of 6 in each band at minimum
- Friendly with an excellent work attitude

A good command of English is necessary for this position.

To apply:
Please email your cover letter and resume to *[email protected]* or call *(03) 9092 1688*

About Us:
Australia Migration Services (AMS) specialises in employment placement and migration for tradespeople who are interested in obtaining an Australian Permanent Residency.
Established in 2005, we have successfully placed over thousands of candidates and assisted them in getting their Permanent Residency in Australia.


----------

